# Visa Run to Oman from Abu Dhabi



## SuryC (May 16, 2010)

I posted this in the Dubai forum as well just in case no one saw this post here.

Hello,

I came across this forum when I was trying to find information about doing a visa run to Oman. I hold an American passport and currently staying in Abu Dhabi. My visit visa is about to expire soon, well in about 2 days. I would like to get some detailed information about which border I should enter for Oman. Some people have told me to go to Al Ain since it is closer to Abu Dhabi. Also if anyone is doing a visa run anytime soon please let me know. All other information is welcomed!

Thank you


----------



## SuryC (May 16, 2010)

moderator please delete this post I will post it in the Dubai forum since it is more active...

thank you


----------

